# Christini AWD fat ebike



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

It seems Christini has finally put a Bafang mid-drive on their AWD fatty. This one has a hopped up and highly illegal BBSHD, but the bike is sold with either the BBS02 or the BBSHD:https://electricbike-blog.com/2018/...stini-all-wheel-drive-bbshd-electric-fatbike/

More on the Christini system here:bikes - Christini All Wheel Drive Bicycles


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

WoodlandHills said:


> It seems Christini has finally put a Bafang mid-drive on their AWD fatty. This one has a hopped up and highly illegal BBSHD, but the bike is sold with either the BBS02 or the BBSHD:https://electricbike-blog.com/2018/...stini-all-wheel-drive-bbshd-electric-fatbike/


This is going *way* back, but I remember riding an AWD MTB system many years ago that used a very thick rotating cable inside a housing, rather than a series of shafts. Was that the same company? On their website, it says Christini has been around since 1994, but I could swear this was earlier than that.

You have to admire their persistence.

EDIT: I googled around and the system I was thinking of was called the "Legacy Ovation". I was not imagining it.

Anyway, the idea of an AWD bike comes up from time to time. There are actually millions of AWD bikes on the road today - they are ebikes with a front hub motor.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

honkinunit said:


> This is going *way* back, but I remember riding an AWD MTB system many years ago that used a very thick rotating cable inside a housing, rather than a series of shafts. Was that the same company? On their website, it says Christini has been around since 1994, but I could swear this was earlier than that.
> 
> You have to admire their persistence.
> 
> ...


If you read the article it talks about bikes with a front hub motor and why they suck. This christini bike is kinda cool and solves many of the issues with awd ebikes.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Phantastic79 said:


> If you read the article it talks about bikes with a front hub motor and why they suck. This christini bike is kinda cool and solves many of the issues with awd ebikes.


 Yes, and adding a small motor solves many of the issues with AWD bikes, the two concepts are very complementary. Luna sells the Bafang Ultra torque sensing motor with a mount plate and Christini said they would build one if a motor and a check showed up in the mail.......


----------

